# Anyone tried accupuncture?



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi girls

After a recent BFN, I'm considering trying acupuncture (sp??) to up our chances both naturally and with IVF.

Just wondering if anyone else has tried it an any comments?

Specifically:

1.  Anyone tried the Chester Clinic on Heath Lane - one I've been looking at for a while - any comments?

2.  What did your clinic advise?  I am waiting for my follow up appointment in the post but I'm sure this will be some weeks yet (the waiting never ends does it!!!)  I want to get on with a FET as soon as I can and don't want to do anything which would not help this - but just thinking accu may up our chances?

3.  Did just you have or also DP/ DH?  Also - did you also look at Chinese medicine - my DP is not keen on that bit - I'm somewhat more openminded!!!

Any comments gratefully received.

LuuLuu


----------



## yogagirl (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi LuuLuu,

I think you are also on Liverpool womens board too aren't you? I posted a link on there as I've just started accupuncture last week (I'm terrified of needles but it wasn't painful at all!). I'm on my first cycle of treatment and had read about the benefits of having accu to support an IVF programme. The clinic I'm going to is called Cheshire Natural Health (its based near warrington, and they specialise in all kinds of natural treatments (such as reflexology and Traditional Chinese medicine) to support couples going through IVF. My DH is coming with me next week to have a treatment  - as I've heard that Accu can also help improve sperm quality. So we've booked a double room - he's looking forward to it! The specialist also recommended Traditional Chinese Medicine (as the 2 go hand-in-hand) but I've read elsewhere on this site it can contraindicate with IVF drugs so we've decided to just stick with Accu.


They have a very good specialist at the clinic called Andreas Feyler - I've done my research and he's perhaps one of the most experienced in the area. He gave me a detailed program of the Accupunture programme that I'll need throughout the different stages of treatment (apparently even during embryo transfer and during collection you need to have special regular Accupuncture to support you body). If you've not had any luck then I would certainly give it a go, if anything it will help relax as I found laying on a bed with soft music for 30 mins quite theraputic as I have a really hectic life!

If you need anymore info please send me a Personal message and I'll give you more details.. good luck honey xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi there

After 1 miscarriage and 5 years of BFNs, I decided to give accupuncture a go for my final tx before adoption. I was told to go for at least 3 months b4 tx (it ended up being about 9 months b4 I managed to do a tx). I got my magic BFP this time round. The accupuncture regulated my AF and made tx less complicted because of it. I don't know whether the accupuncture did the trick or whether I got lucky...but it's worth a shot!!!

Good luck

Kay xxx


----------

